# midas sex?



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i would like help sexing my midas.
let me know what type of photos would help. should i remove him and take vent pics as well as vent pics in the tank?
he moves gravel and loves to clear a good 2 foot area every time i clean his tank, but i do not know if that makes him a male.
his vent does stick out some and is kinda pointed and slightly angled back.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You don't need to remove him and take pics, as long as you can get semi-decent vent shots when he's in the tank. It's usually pretty easy to tell.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

wow 

you fellas really know how to look at these things huh?

ill get pics soon, stay tuned... opcorn:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

okay, i tried but he just wont sit still. he sees me and wants to say "hi".
plus the color around the vent matches it. makes it hard.
here are some...
















heres a closer one








do actions mean anything?
he always clears a big crater size hole after i clean his tank, and he likes to draw blood if i mess with it.
oh and the hump... do they grow and shrink with sexual nature or food supply? it used to be bigger when i got him... maybe its a fatty deposit?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

He's a male.

Actions don't necessarily mean anything. Females dig, and can be just as aggressive, thought not typically. And yes, the nuchal hump can grow and shrink.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

wow you are so good at this. thanks sinister


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, I want him lol. He is a stunning male.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, looks nice.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

hes been awesome for me so far. looking to find him a female.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi*awilson0001*

What a great looking cichlid.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope he's in a BIG tank  Adult males can be extremely difficult to pair with females.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

well, he seems pretty mild by what i hear they can be. he was in with my africans for awhile but i felt he looked out of place and i didnt like the extra bio. he did fine though.

he is in a 75 now and will eventually move him and a compatible female to something in the range of a 125 to 150


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Have a divider ready...even "mild mannered" Midas males change when females are added to the mix


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

do u have any pics of him when he was a juvie thats an absolutely stunning cichlid


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

no i do not. he was adopted from a lfs manager.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Great looking Midas


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks


----------

